# My architectural graphite drawings



## ausdoctor (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi I'm new to this field and would really appreciate your comments. These are based on landmark attractions in Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Best I've got for you, IMO, these types of building don't work well when free handed. Most of the doorways and windows need some adjusting. A little more time spent with compass and ruler would make a huge difference. Other than rulers and things, I imagine a lot of practice might help. 
I did something similar in acrylic and I wish I had spent a little extra time with some tools.


----------

